

Stripping Reddit From HackerNews with Yahoo's BOSS Mashup - willarson
http://lethain.com/entry/2008/jul/12/stripping-reddit-from-hackernews-with-boss-mashup/

======
pg
union -> intersection

~~~
willarson
Um. I wish I had an excuse. For some reason it just clicked and I never
thought about it, although it is clearly and irrefutably wrong. Thanks for
pointing that out, its been fixed (although the cached copy may take a bit to
update).

